# plans or ideas for a secret jewellery box



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

hi all, i was thinking of making a jewellery box with a secret way of getting into it, i found a few pics online but i wanted something a bit more computlated! ( at least i think i do now!) has anyon e seen the nicolas cage film national treasure, there is a desk where he turns bits of and pulls bits and a secret compartment is reveiled, something like that but a jewellery box sized! hope my long winded explanation has made sence!! :blink:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

If I told you.... it wouldn't be a secret! :zorro:


----------



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

i dont know if this is what you are looking for but i thought i would put it up.
http://frontrangewoodturners.org/misc_pdf/Craft_a_Cryptex_John_Giem.pdf


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

davesplane said:


> i dont know if this is what you are looking for but i thought i would put it up.
> http://frontrangewoodturners.org/misc_pdf/Craft_a_Cryptex_John_Giem.pdf



That is a very COOL article! Thank you!


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

thank you, that was the sort of thing i was looking for, aolt more helpful than my picturtes!! something like that but a box to put stuff in,


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Now, if want to play with some REAL puzzling projects, checkout the following site!

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/bruce.viney/index.html

Might as well take it up a notch or two...  :laughing:


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

i like the first box, this is what i was looking for thank you very much!! didn't like the pictures on the outside so might try to change it about a bit, thanks again!


----------



## The Tool Man (Sep 30, 2010)

I have always had a huge intrest in cryptex, when I was a kid I used to make things out of old pens, we used to pass secret messages in a pen in class by wrapping the paper tightly around the ink cartridge haha this brings me back. Please let me know how this turns out


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

i will do, just finishing a little project at the minute then will have a go,


----------



## Shedguy (Oct 11, 2010)

davesplane said:


> i dont know if this is what you are looking for but i thought i would put it up.
> http://frontrangewoodturners.org/misc_pdf/Craft_a_Cryptex_John_Giem.pdf


That is really cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

hey jimbo
came across this in a diffrent thread, 
http://vimeo.com/14237167
this guy has some crazy ideas!!!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

WOW!

That was a pretty good sized Puzzle!

Hope he never forgets the combination...


----------

